# Darkly Dreaming Dexter



## Neo (Nov 2, 2007)

Badly written, and with a loose plot, devoid of a variation in pace or tone. Good, but badly written.

Anyone else read it?


----------



## deviger (Nov 6, 2007)

That's too bad.  The show is so much fun.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good.  I listened to Darkly Dreaming and one of the others from the series (I don't know if there are more than the two) on audiobook.  Because I was just listening, I couldn't really analyze it, but I thought the writing was fairly straight forward and that the story moved along nicely.  The humor from the show wasn't quite as prevalent, but it's harder to write subtle humor like that than it is to do it on TV.  I definitely found myself chuckling a few times in each book.


----------



## Varelin (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a shame, i love the show and was looking forward to checking it out. I'll still read it, but with revised expectations (which might be a good thing anyway). Thanks for the heads up.


----------

